# الاسس التصميميه للفنادق



## alaween (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الفنادق
انواع الفنادق:

يتحدد نوع الفندق على حسب مدى رفاهيته وامكانياته وعدد نجومه حيث ان هناك فنادق من نجمة الى خمس نجوم
تصنيف الفنادق حسب الأسرة:
: Budget-inn -1
خاص بأصحاب الدخل المحدود ويكون( نجمة& نجمتين ) وكل الغرف زوجية
: Motor-inn -2 
• لا يزيد عن نجمتين← ( 60% زوجية & 40% فردية )0
:Conventional Hotel -3
خاص بالمؤتمرات لا يقل عن 4 نجوم ويصل الى 5 نجوم بوجود حمام سباحة و 90% فردى و10% زوجي
:Super luxury4- 
خاص بالسياحة ولا يقل عن 5 نجوم 
:Commercial5- 
• يوجد فى المناطق التجارية ويفضل أن تكون خاضع لطابع أو نمط المنطقة الموجود بها ويكون ( نجمة& نجمتين ) ويكون 50% زوجى & 50% فردى0
:Resort6- 
• يوجد فى المنتجعات السياحية ويتراوح بين (3&4&5) نجوم ويكون 90% زوجى أو كلها زوجى
الموقع:

• وحيث بينا ان هناك فنادق من نجمة الى خمسة نجوم فانه يتغير الموقع تبعاً لاهمية الفندق
ويفضل الفنادق أن تكون قريبة من المناطق التجارية أو الترفيهية أو السياحية ومراكز المدن وكذلك بجوار المطارات
ومن الممكن اختيار الموقع فى الأحياء الهادئة والمليئة بلأشجار والتى يتوفر فيها مساحات كبيرة لوقوف السيارات

التوجيه:

أفضل توجيه فى الفنادق هو توجيه المناظر وليس شرط الشمال فى التوجيه وذلك لأن النزيل يحتاج فى المدة القصيرة التى يقضيها فى الفندق أن يرى المناظر الجميلة وليس الاستمتاع بالتوجيه

• *التوجيه ←( المناظر& الشمس& الرياح السائدة ) 
*توجيه المطابخ: ← لابد أن يكون توجيه المطبخ فى الجهة الجنوبية ويكون فى البدروم او الدور الاول بجانب المطاعم وقاعات الطعام
ولابد أن يكون توجيه المطبخ عكس اتجاه الرياح السائدة

الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطعم:
يكون حساب الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطعم حسب عدد الاسرة حيث لابد أن يستوعب 50% من النزلاء حتى لو كان مكتمل وفى حالة تناول الافطار لابد أن يستوعب 25% من النزلاء
يكون عبارة عن بار ويكون أشبه بالمطبخ ←coffe shop • 
• صالات الديسكو تكون عبارة عن بار للمشروبات

*دراسة عناصر الفندق

1- بهو الفندق: ← يفضل أن يكون بارتفاع دورين يصل الى ( 3.5 ← 4م)ويكون مزود بلاضاءة الطبيعية للاضاءةوالتهويه
يتم عمل أبواب تفتح للخارج و يتم عمل أبواب دوارة بجانبها أبواب عادية لمراعاة حدوث تعطل فى الأبواب الدوارة
2- غرفة النوم: ← إرتغاع غرفة النوم لايقل عن 2.80م
أنواع الأسرة:
(2م*1م)←:Single bed -1
(2م*1.35) ←:double bed- 2 
(2م*2م)←:King - 3 
(2م*1.50)←:Queen size- 4
(2م*1م)←:Twin bed- 5

3- المطاعم: ← يفضل أن يكون فى الدور الأول وليس الثانى حتى تمكن من خدمة:
أ- إستعمال النزلاء
ب- إستعمال الأفراد العاديين من الخارج

4- قاعات الأفراح: ← يتم الفصل بين القاعات عن طريق قواطيع وذلك حتى تتحقق المرونة الازمة فى التصميم للفندق
5- الادارة: ← لابد أن تكون قريبة من صالات الافطار والكافتيريا أى فى الدور الأرضي 
الوحدة المركزية الخدمية للمبنى وتعتبر قلب المبنى لأنها تشمل على ←:Core6- 
حجر خدمات& سلالم هروب& سلالم خدمة& سلالم رئيسية& تكييف&غرف القمامة& دورات مياه) 
الدور المسروق: ← يكون فيه كل الصرف وجميع التوصيلات الصحية يصل اليه بدون وصولها الى الدور الأول والأرضى ومنه تصل الى الخارج بدون نزول التوصيلات الى الأدوار السفلية
• فى حالة نزول الصرف الى الدور الأرضى فله عيوب مثل*

أ- يحدث مشاكل فى حالة نزوله فى قاعات الأفراح وذلك عند حدوث مشاكل به
ب- منظر سىء عند الصيانة عند نزوله فى المطعم
• لابد أن يكون له تهوية طبيعية ويصل إرتفاع الدور الى 2م فقط 
• مكان الدور المسروق بعد المطعم والأفراح والادارة

● تصميم غرف النوم:

• التصميم فى الفنادق يكون على موديول
• لابد أن يكون توجيه الغرف فى اتجاة المنظر الخارجى الأجمل
• لابد أن تكون واجهة الغرف كلها زجاجية للتمتع بالمنظر الخارجى
• يفضل عمل تراس فى غرف النوم ( لكل غرفة نوم )

● الأسس التصميمية لها:
لا يقل عرض أى باب فى الغرف كلها وباب المدخل عن 1م بالمبانى -1
من أول الفنادق ذات النجمتين لابد عمل حمام لكل غرفة -2
3- غرف النزلاء ← ( عرض الباب لا يقل عن 1م ويكون الفتح للداخل ) 
4- يتم عمل مجرى لكل حمام والمجرى يكون زوجى أى يفتح على أكثر من حمام
• مقاسات المجرى: ← لا يقل العرض عن 60سم 
لا يقل طول الضلع الأخر عن 160سم 
فتح الناب للمجرى يكون للخارج لضيق مساحته وحتى 
يسهل الصيان
← لابد أن يكون باب المجرى مزود بفتحات زجاجية 
حتى يسهل رؤية ما يحدث بالمواسير
• عرض الحمام لا يقل عن 2.40 0 
• يكون هناك دواليب فى منطقة تغيير الملابس بعد المدخل بحيث لا يقل عمق الدولاب عن 60
سم وعرضه 90سم0 • فرش السرير يكون عمودى على إتجاه فتحة النوافذ

● حمام السباحة:
• من الممكن عمل حمام سباحة أعلى المدخل أى أعلى البهو مع الاحتفاظ بوجود الأضاءة 
الطبيعية وذلك عن طريق ترك مكان الأضاءة الطبيعية وسط الحمام

● الممرات:
• لا يفضل عمل الممر الفردى
• يفضل عمل الممر المزدوج وذلك لزيادة عدد الغرف على جانبيه ولكن يقلل التوجيه للغرف الجانبية0

● الصرف:
• فى حالة الفنادق على شكل برج يتم عمل بهو بوسط الفندق يصل الى 800 قدم مربع 
• يتم عمل المجرى ملاصق للعمود
• الحالة الأفضل يتم عمل الدور المسروق
حيث تكون أماكن الخدمة فى (V) • أفضل حل لأماكن الخدمة هو شكل حرف
النهاية والوسط ويتحقق أيضاً عند المنظر الخارجى لباقى الغرف

● الخدمات الخاصة بالمطبخ:
• يكون بالمطبخ:
1- مخازن للزيت
2- مخازن مياه باردة
3- أماكن للغلايات

● دراسة العلاقات الأفقية للفندق●
• يفضل ألا تكون المصاعد المؤدية لغرف النزلاء ظاهرة مبعثرة أمام العميل
• لابد من مراعاة غرف الضيافة بحيث يكون لها خدمات خاصة
• لا يشترط وجود مداخل المطاعم مع مداخل الفندق الرئيسية أى على واجهة واحدة
• لابد من وجود إختلاف بين مدخل السيارات للفندق ومداخل المطاعم
• لابد من عمل مظلة أمام المدخل لمرور السيارات من أسفلها ( مدخل شرفى ) 
• صالات الديسكوتفضل أن تكون فى دور البدروم
• يكون هناك مسارات حركة خاصة بالنزلاء المهمين وممكن وجود مصاعد خاصة لهم
• فى الغالب يكون هناك مسارات حركة خاصة بالمطاعم وحركة المأكولات للغرف الهامة والأجنحة






الموقع : 
متغير حسب طبيعة وأهمية الفندق , وقريب من المحطات ومن عقد الاتصال ومن المناطق ذات الأهمية التجارية أو الترفيهية . كما يتم اختياره فى أحد الاحياء الهادئة الغير معرضة للغبار والمشجرة بشكل جيد ان أمكن بالاضافة الى الساحات الفسيحة والأماكن الخاصة لوقوف السيارات يبتعد الموقع هذا ما أمكن عن أماكن العبادة والمدارس والمصحات .
- تبنى الفنادق من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق وتجهز بأدوات اغطفاء الحرائق وتكون الأدراج عريض بشكل كافى ومجهزة بدربزون متين كما تكون المخارج أكبر أو مساوية لعرض الدرج .
- يكون عرض الأبواب مطابق ( أكبر ) أو تساوي 1م وتفتح نحو الخارج .
وتتضمن فنادق المدن التى تحوى على منابع المياه المعدنية صالات واسعة تشرف قدر الامكان على الحدائق أو الحمامات .
- فنادق الدرجة الممتازة تشمل أيضا على صالات فسيحة ولكنها أكثر خصوصية من أجل الاجتماعات المغلقة .
فى كثير من الأحيان تشمل فنادق المسافرين على صالة للافطار وأخرى لطعام الغذاء أو العشاء وفى بعض الأحيان تحوى على صالات للاجتماعات .
- يحسب لكل نزيل مساحة تتراوح بين 1.5 الى 4 م2 فى الصالات المشتركة أما بالنسبة لصالة الافطار فيمكن الاعتبار أن كل مكان سيستخدم من 2-3 مرات وفقا لنوع الفندق لا تعطى الفنادق مردودا جيدا فى المدن الكبرى الاعند احتوائها على 100 غرفة كحد أدنى وف أمانيا يصل عدجد الأسرة فى بعض الفنادق الى 600 سرير .
- التوجيه : توجه غرف النزلاء نحو الشرق أو الغرب أو الجنوب أما المطابخ وصالات التخديم وغرف المستخدمين فتتجه نحو الشمال .
- دخول السيارات يفضل تأمين حركة دخول السيارات حتى المدخل الرئيسى المغطى واعطاء هذا الطريق العرض الكافى لحركة دخولها وخروجها .
- بهو المدخل 
يشكل قلبلا الفندق ويسمح بالوصول الى كافة الفعاليات كما يحوى على الأدراج – المصاعد وركن الاستعلامات " " طول الكونتوار 2.5 سم لكل سرير " .
فى كثير من الأحيان يشكل البهو حدقة مغطاة تتجمع حوله مختلف الصالات المخصصة للزبائن كالبار , وصالة الافطار ( والتى تتسع لــ25 % من النزلاء ) , وصالة الطعام ( تتسع لــ50 % من النزلاء ) والمقهى – المطعم " بشك عام له مدخل خاص " .
تجمع الصالات العامة فى كثير من الأحيان فى جناح خاص وتفصل عن بعضها بقواطع خفيفة تسمح بفتح هذه الصالات على بعضها لتشكل صالة كبيرة للاحتفالات حين اللزوم ومن الضرورى فىهذه الحالة تأمين مدخل خاص مع مشاجب ودورات مياه .
- انصالة المشروبات فىأكثر الأحيان تتواجد فى طابق القبو .
وفى الفنادق الحديثة يقلل بشكل مستمر من الأقسام المخصصة للنزلاء فى الطابق الأرضى وفى بعض المدن الكبيرة لا تحوى الفنادق الا بعض الصالات البسيطة لتناول الافطار أو الاستراحة أما بالنسبة للصالات الأخرى كالمطعم مثلا فان هذه الفنادق تتعامل مع مطاعم تعمل لحسابها , وفى هذه الحالة فانه يتم استثمار الطابق الأرضى كمخازن وصالات عرض .... الخ .
- تبدأ غرف النوم من الطابق الأول وتشرف الغرف الكبيرة على الساحات أو الحدائق ةتتجه نحو الشرق أو الجنوب أما الغرف القليلة العمق فتظل على حديقة داخلية . فى باحة المطابخ ذات الاتجاه الشمالى فاننا نضع عادة الغرف الملحقة وغرف المستخدمين والسائقين .
- يفضل وجود الطبخ فى الطابق الأرضى بجانب المطعم وصالة الافطار والبهو كما يتصل بغرف الخدمة فى الطوابق العلوية بواسطة ادراج ومصاعد الخدمة .
- تتغير مساحات مختلف العناصر وتعدادها بالنسبة لنوعية الفندق ودرجته وتبعا لذلك تؤخذ مساحات أساسية بالنسبة للمطبخ بشكل عام لكل زبون كالتالى :
مطبخ المطعم .................................................. .. حوالى 0.6 م2
مطبخ الفندق وصالة الافطار ....................................0.4 م2
المجموع .................................................. .......... 1 م2 

المسااحة الضرورية : وردت مساحات المطعم والمقهى 332 أما بالنسبة لكرة الطاولة والبلياردو 376 .
صالة الرقص : تخصص مساحة 1.00 -3.5 م2 لكل زوج .
المشاجب الثابته (1) أو المتحركة بكلابات مضاعفة (2) 
طول طاولة توزيع الألبسة " الكونتوار " فى الصالات المشتركة من أجل 100 شخص = ...............1.00 م .
من أجل صالات الاجتماع التى تتطلب توزيعا سريعا وكثيفا = 3.00 م
من أجل صالات الاحتفال .....................≥ 5.00 م 
دورات المياه : مبولتين ومرحاض واحد من أجل 80-100 رجل , 3 مراحيض لــ100 سيدة .
من أجل الغرف يخص مرحاض واحد لكل أسرة .
• مصعد واحد لكل0 15 سرير 
أوفيس واحد (4) لكل طابق أو من أجل 25-30 غرفة بالاضافة الى مصعد مخصص لنقل الوجبات لكل الغرف بكامل أجهزته ص135 وانبوب مطاطى ناقل ص265 
*غرفة تنظيفات فى كل طابق مع خزانة لحفظ ادوات التنظيف من مكانس عادية أو كهربائية والأوعية والأقمشة ...الخ .
توجد غرفة البياضات عادة فى الطابق الأخير اسفل السطح الى جانب غرفة الكى المنفتحة على الممر .
توضع بشكل عام غرف المستخدمين فى الطابق الاخير ايضا وفي حالة وقوع المطبخ فى هذا الطابق توضع غرف المستخدمين فى الطابق الذى يسبقه .
الفنادق 
غرف النوم :
يعاد أيضا الى ص 180 – 183 , 242 – 247 , 258 , 419 , 421 – 
ارتفاع الغرف : ≥ 80 , 2م فى الصالات المشتركة بحيث يخصص لكل شخص مساحة ≥ 3 م2 وحجم من الهواء مقداره ≥ 12 م2 وفى غرف النوم الخاصة يخصص لكل شخص ≥ 6- 8 م2 وحجم من الهواء .≥ 8-20 م2 .
المساحة الكلية اللازمة للسرير.................................... 35-40 م2 .
وبالنسبة للمخصصة لغرف النوم فقط ............................50-60 % .
وفى الفنادق الأمريكية ........................................70 % .
وفى الوقت الحالى تشمل أغلب هذه الغرف على الانارة الكهربائية وتمديدات المياه الباردة والساخنة 
- المغاسل : 
توضع فى زاوية معينة بجانب قاطع الفصل , ( 1) و(2) وبقدر الامكان فبجوار التمديدات التى يسهل الوصول اليها من الممر (3) – (12) 
الخزانة والسرير :
يتم ترتيبهما بشكل يسمح باستغلال جيد للمساحة , كما وتدمج الخزائن ( 5 ) , فى بعض الأحيان مع طاولة الزينة ( 6 ) أو مع تجهيزات الدش .
(7) . أو مع الحمام ( – ( 12 ) وقد شاع استعمال هذين الأخرين فى غرف النوم ذات الشخصين ( ,( 11) , (12) . يستخدم المدخل كمشحب ( 9) – ( 11) وفى أمانيا يبلغ عمق الخزائن – المشاجب فى المدخل 60. سم ص( 179 ) , وفى أمريكا يبلغ عمقها مقدارا يسمح للشخص بالدخول ضمنها –(11) وص 181 . 
النوافذ :
يجب أن لا تقع على محور الغرفة انما فى الجوانب بحيث لا يكون رأس السرير فى مواجهتها ( 1) – ( 3) . ولا يوضع أى شئ أمامها حتى يتمكن النزيل من فتحها والنظر الى الخارج . وفى جناح مقسم الى غرفتين يمكن تشكيل ركن معيشة فى الصالون ( 11 ) أما الأجنحة المؤلفة من عدة غرف فانها تحتل زوايا البناء (12) وفى الغرف العادية ذات السريرين توضع نهاية الأول ملاصقة لبداية الأخر ( 13 ) , أما فى الغرفة الواسعة فتوضع الأسرة بجانب بعضها البعض ( 14 ) .
التجهيزا ت :
بسيطة , صحية ثابتة ومقاومة وممكن غسلها , كما تقوم فواصل القطع فى الغرفة بعزل الصوت ويؤمن فيها نوافذ مزدوجة وتضاعف الأبةواب التى تفتح على الممر وتؤمن انارة كهربائية فى السقف وموضعية فوق الطاولة ويوضع مفتاح انارة عند رأس كل سرير وأحيانا يضاف مفتاح للتحكم بقفل الباب كما يوضع مفتاح للجرس والهاتف بجانب كل سرير وطاولة المكتب . ويعطى للشريط الهاتف طول كافى . من الضرورى وضع ماأخذ تيار من أجل المكنسة الكهربائية تبنى الارضية من الخشب ومن الممكن تغطيتا ببساط خفيف , أما أرضية الحمام بالبلاط أو السيراميك كذلك بالنسبة لمغسلة غرفة النوم انما مستوى أخفض من الأرضية الخشبية بمقدار 1 سم ص 189 .
- تركيبات غرف النوم :
ابعاد السرير 0.9 × 1.95 متر وأحيانا يمكن دمجه فى الجدار . أما فى الغرف الصغيرة فيمكن استخدامه كأريكة , (1) , (3) , ( .
مفروشات أخرى :
توضع فى غرفة النوم خزانة للألبسة , والبياضات والقبعات والأحذية , والألبسة المتسخة وبعمق يبلغ 60 سم وعرض أكبر أو أصغر 50 سم , ويصل حتى 75 – 100 م .
توضع طاولة للوازم النوم بأبعاد 40× 40سم ومكتب بأبعاد 100×60 سم ومقعدان وأريكة , ومنضدة لتسنيد الحقائب بأبعاد 50× 80 سم وبارتفاع 40سم ومغسلة وان أمكن تجهز بوعاء للغرغرة ص184 ( 15 ) وتركيب مرآة فوق الغسلة يوضع خلفها خزانة صغيرة كصيدلية , وبجانبها كلابات للمناشف







الأسس التصميمية للفنادق


أولا الموقع :

يراعى عند اختيار موقع الفندق أن تطل اغلب فراغاته على البحر و بخاصة غرف النزلاء .

ثانيا غرف نوم النزلاء :

أحجام الغرف: في الفنادق ذات الحجم المتوسط تكون مساحة الغرفة من (15—17) م2

أما في الفنادق ذات المستوى العالي فتصل إلى (28) م2 ولا تضم هذه المساحة الصالة والحمامات ولكن تضم غرفة الاستقبال .

-- اغلب الفنادق تكون مجهزة على أساس استخدام السريرين المنفصلين على انهم سرير واحد مزدوج لتوفير المرونة ,بعض الغرف تصمم على أساس أن الأسرة تطوى بحيث تستعمل الغرفة للجلوس أو للاجتماعات الصغيرة .

-- ارتفاع الحجرة المسموح ما بين الأرض والسقف من (250-230)سم و ارتفاع باب المدخل يكون (200)سم بحيث تسمح ال(309سم المتبقية بوضع التركيبات الميكانيكية (التكييف) .

-- نسبة (20%) من الغرف تكون ذات أبواب متصلة , ويفضل أن تكون مبطنة بالمطاط أو بمادة عازلة للصوت .



ثالثا دورات المياه الخاصة :

تشمل دورات المياه الملحقة بغرف النزلاء ( مرحاض - حوض بمرآة – بانيو أو حوض قدم – دش – و أحيانا يضاف بيديه ) .

رابعا الممرات :

يراعى في الممرات ألا تكون طويلة اكثر من اللازم ولا يقل عرضها عن (120)سم ولا تزيد عن (200)سم حسب نوعية الفندق وكثافة المرور في الممر .

خامسا واجهة الفندق :

المدخل :لابد من وجود ممر لإدخال السيارات حتى لا تكون عائق في الطريق ,يراعى وجود مساحة أمام الفندق تسمح بتوقف السيارات أمامه .

منطقة الاستقبال :مكتب الاستقبال لابد أن يكون به لوحه خاصة بمفاتيح الغرف وأخرى خاصة برسائل النزلاء , من المفيد وجود غرفة صغيرة خلف هذا المكتب لوضع الأشياء الصغيرة مثل ( صندوق البوسطة – مكان المفاتيح ).

مكتب الكاشير (موظف الخزينة ) : في الفنادق المتوسطة تكون الخزينة كجزء من مكتب الاستقبال بينة وبين الاستقبال فاصل خاص برئيس الخزينة ومكتب يضم واحد أو اثنين من الذين يسجلون المدفوعات بالإضافة إلي حيز لتحصيل الفواتير وأدراج لها أقفال وارفف وخزانات أمانات للنزلاء وخزانات أمانات خاصة بالعاملين وتليفون, لوحة تشغيل التليفون توضع بالقرب من موضف الاستقبال حتى يستطيع تشغيله إذا استدعى الأمر وفي أحيان أخرى توضع في غرفة منفصلة قريبة من الصالة الرئيسية و التليفونات العمومية ,إنذار الحريق يجب أن يكون في مكتب الاستقبال حيث يكون التواجد فيه 24 ساعة متواصلة .

الصالة الرئيسية في الفندق (Lobby) :من الأشياء الضرورية في اللوبي (تليفون داخلي – تليفون عام – شاشات مراقبة مكتب استعلامات – مكاتب سياحية للرحلات – محلات – أماكن جلوس وانتظار – دورات مياه )
:77::78::77:


----------



## محبة السنة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدالسادة (26 يوليو 2011)

شكر جزيل موضوع مفيد وشامل


----------



## alwan36 (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## musta33 (9 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع اقل ما يقال عنه رائع مشكور على الجهد


----------



## شريفي طه (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سماح_محمد (25 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## roro angle (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الخالق الغويدي (20 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع راااااااائع جدا :20:


----------



## alialieng (20 أكتوبر 2014)

:7:


----------



## alialieng (20 أكتوبر 2014)

:18:


----------



## alialieng (20 أكتوبر 2014)

:85:


----------



## El-Hiatmy (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alialieng (20 أكتوبر 2014)

:85::19:


----------

